# vagina [vulva] (forma vulgar)



## HippoMan

Estoy escribiéndo un cuento en español en el que un personaje es ecuatoriano. Quiero que este personaje utilice una palabra grosera para vagina.

He leído aquí varios términos, pero busco algo que es típico específicamente de Ecuador, porque quiero que este personaje parece ecuatoriano auténtico y grosero.

¿Alguien que conoce a los ecuatorianos puede ayudarme?

Si no quieres contestarme aquí en público, puedes enviarme un mensaje privado.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.
.​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En Perú es "*chucha*"

Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina:

cachucha
chuchi
cachufleta

Más ordinario:
empanada con flecos

Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En México (en el DF) se usa "pucha" y un poco menos "rajita de canela". No me acuerdo de otra.

A ver si entra algún ecuatoriano. 

Un saludo.

PD: ¿crees que se use tu sugerencia en Ecuador, Félix? (lo pregunto porque son países vecinos.)


----------



## Aviador

Mientras responde algún forero de Ecuador que lo pueda confirmar, les cuento que me consta que allí dicen _chucha_, igual que en Perú y Chile. Seguramente, usan allí otros muchos términos.

Por otra parte, me gustaría hacer una precisión. No me tomaría la molestia si se tratara de otro foro, pero este es sobre el uso del castellano y creo que vale el llamado de atención. Supongo que la consulta de HippoMan se refiere a los nombres vulgares de la _*vulva*_, no de la vagina. _Vulva_ es el nombre de los genitales femeninos externos (labios mayores, labios menores, clítoris). La vagina no se ve externamente y es el tubo que se extiende de la vulva al cuello del útero, No conviene confundir los conceptos.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

¿Ustedes se están refiriendo a la *VULVA*, verdad?
Coincidimos Aviador.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Por otra parte, me gustaría hacer una precisión. No me tomaría la molestia si se tratara de otro foro, pero este es sobre el uso del castellano y creo que vale el llamado de atención. Supongo que la consulta de HippoMan se refiere a los nombres vulgares de la _*vulva*_, no de la vagina. _Vulva_ es el nombre de los genitales femeninos externos (labios mayores, labios menores, clítoris). La vagina no se ve externamente y es el tubo que se extiende de la vulva al cuello del útero, No conviene confundir los conceptos.


Por eso era que no se me ocurría nada…

Hola, Aviador, qué gusto saludarte.
Sólo una pequeña acotación: no sé cómo será el caso de Ecuador o de Perú, pero yo creo que muy similar al de Chile, donde “chucha” tiene el significado que ya se explicó, pero se usa más como una interjección que como un sustantivo.  Yo diría que en ese sentido es ampliamente superado por “concha”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Betildus

Vampiro said:


> Por eso era que no se me ocurría nada…
> 
> Hola, Aviador, qué gusto saludarte.
> Sólo una pequeña acotación: no sé cómo será el caso de Ecuador o de Perú, pero yo creo que muy similar al de Chile, donde “chucha” tiene el significado que ya se explicó, pero se usa más como una interjección que como un sustantivo. Yo diría que en ese sentido es ampliamente superado por “concha”.
> Saludos.
> _


Entonces los chilenos estamos de acuerdo en que se desea buscar una forma vulgar para referirse a la VULVA. Habría que cambiar el título del hilo.
 En lo personal, este tipo de confusiones me molesta tanto (por la ignorancia que conlleva) como el creer que las mujeres orinamos por la vagina.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Yo viví por siete años en Ecuador y lo que más se usaba (la que me recuerdo) era chucha, tanto como expresión (chucha madre!) como substantivo.


----------



## chamyto

En España también decimos _conejo_ , _seta , chocho , coño ...._ para referirnos a la vagina


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*:

-Torta
-Pupusa
-Cuca
-Chorcha


----------



## HippoMan

¡Muchas gracias a todos para toooodas vuestras respuestas!

Durante unas horas después de que publiqué mi pregunta, no vi nada aquí, y por eso, pensaba que tal vez el asunto sea de demasiado mal gusto, que nadie me contestaría.

Pero ahora que volví aquí, veo que este tema ha generado bastante interés. Retrospectivamente reconozco que la gran cantidad de respuestas es de esperarse! 

Ya que leí todas, me parece que chucha es el término indicado.

Para Aviador: te agradezco sinceramente. Sin embargo, el personaje en el cuento simplemente se refiere al órgano sexual de la mujer, sin importarle los detalles de la construcción precisa de todos los componentes anatómicos. Resulta que el personaje es conductor de taxi, no profesor de fisiología humana. 

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo a todos.
.​


----------



## Betildus

chamyto said:


> En España también decimos _conejo_ , _seta , chocho , coño ...._ para referirnos a la vagina


*¿A la vagina?, por favor, lee más arriba,  chamyto.*



HippoMan said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a todos para toooodas vuestras respuestas!
> 
> Durante unas horas después de que publiqué mi pregunta, no vi nada aquí, y por eso, pensaba que tal vez el asunto sea de demasiado mal gusto, que nadie me contestaría.
> *Es que todos se refieren a la vulva, no a la vagina. Este error es muy generalizado.*
> 
> Ya que leí todas, me parece que chucha es el término indicado. *(Insisto, para referirse a la VULVA)*
> 
> Para Aviador: te agradezco sinceramente. Sin embargo, el personaje en el cuento simplemente se refiere al órgano sexual de la mujer, sin importarle los detalles de la construcción precisa de todos los componentes anatómicos. Resulta que el personaje es conductor de taxi, no profesor de fisiología humana.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de nuevo a todos.
> 
> .​


*No se trata de que tenga que ser una persona experta en fisiología y no le importen los "detalles de la construcción" de nuestro genitales. Pienso que lisa y llanamente se trata de una persona que no sabe y para mi sorpresa hay muchos, en pleno siglo XXI.*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chamyto said:


> En España también decimos _conejo_ , _seta , chocho , coño ...._ para referirnos a la vagina



..._almeja, cigala, figa, chumino... _Parece que hay cierta predominancia de chas, chos y chus. 

En Cuba _papaya._

Pero eso son los nombres vulgares de la vulva, no de la vagina, como ya se ha dicho.


----------



## HippoMan

Betildus said:


> *No se trata de que tenga que ser una persona experta en fisiología y no le importen los "detalles de la construcción" de nuestro genitales. Pienso que lisa y llanamente se trata de una persona que no sabe y para mi sorpresa hay muchos, en pleno siglo XXI.*


Recuerda que busco el término para el diálogo de un personaje en un cuento que escribo. No es ninguna persona verdadera.

Sin embargo, hay bastantes personas verdaderas, sin duda una gran mayoría, que dicen "vagina" para el órgano completo, que incluye la vulva y todo. Eso vale tanto en inglés como en español. Y casi nadie se confunde debido a ello.
.​


----------



## Haiga

Una vez escuche de una ecuatoriana decir:

"Quiero echarle agua al sapo por que me apesta*" * o algo similar a que tenia mal olor.

Y queria dar a entender que estaba deseosa de que le ofrecieran un buen momento en la cama.

Por supuesto, no me enteré de nada hasta que me explicaron. 

Así que creo que tambien le dicen "sapo", chucha tambien es correcto pero es más una interjección.


----------



## HippoMan

HippoMan said:


> Sin embargo, hay bastantes personas verdaderas, sin duda una gran mayoría, que dicen "vagina" para el órgano completo, que incluye la vulva y todo. Eso vale tanto en inglés como en español. Y casi nadie se confunde debido a ello.


Más sobre este tema: cuando digo "metió el dedo en su boca", todo el mundo sabe que lo que pasa más precisamente es "introdució el dedo entre sus labios, entonces entre sus incisivos de arriba y de abajo, entonces sobre su lengua, y cerca de sus encías".

Asimismo, si se dice "él metió el **** en su vagina", todo el mundo sabe los detalles sobre la vulva y las otras partes. Es igual cuando se dice, "lo metió en su _chucha/conejo/seta/etcétera_".


También ...



Haiga said:


> ... Así que creo que tambien le dicen "sapo", chucha tambien es correcto pero es más una interjección.


Me sorprende lo de _sapo_. En todo caso, muchas gracias.
.​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

HippoMan said:


> Recuerda que busco el término para el diálogo de un personaje en un cuento que escribo. No es ninguna persona verdadera.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay bastantes personas verdaderas, sin duda una gran mayoría, que dicen "vagina" para el órgano completo, que incluye la vulva y todo. Eso vale tanto en inglés como en español. Y casi nadie se confunde debido a ello.
> .​



Pude que sea así. Quizá un tocólogo pueda confirmarlo.

Lo que no deja lugar a dudas es otro término, entre vulgar y festivo. El 'felpudillo' ni siquiera se refiere a la vulva; solo a su adorno capilar .


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

Veo que por amplias zonas del español a la vulva se la llama "chucha". En mi pueblo, la "chucha" es el pene. 

Salud


----------



## Betildus

HippoMan said:


> Recuerda que busco el término para el diálogo de un personaje en un cuento que escribo. No es ninguna persona verdadera.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay bastantes personas verdaderas, sin duda una gran mayoría, que dicen "vagina" para el órgano completo, que incluye la vulva y todo. Eso vale tanto en inglés como en español. Y casi nadie se confunde debido a ello.
> 
> .​


*Aún en los cuentos debería estar correcto porque a través de ellos también, en cierta forma, hay una enseñanza.*

*El hecho de que haya bastantes personas que lo "entiendan" y no se "confundan", lo único que demuestra es la ignorancia generalizada al respecto.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## jaxxxinto

Desde ya que la palabra es chucha pero dependiendo de la situacion si el personaje esta hablando con una dama o un caballero si esta contento o enojado podria variar el término o la adjetivación al término.
O sea chucha, chuchita, chuchaza, chuchota, esa chucha, son variaciones del mismo tema.
Exitos con el cuento.

En el norte de Ecuador tambien se usa CUCA como en Colombia.




HippoMan said:


> Estoy escribiéndo un cuento en español en el que un personaje es ecuatoriano. Quiero que este personaje utilice una palabra grosera para vagina.
> 
> He leído aquí varios términos, pero busco algo que es típico específicamente de Ecuador, porque quiero que este personaje parece ecuatoriano auténtico y grosero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que conoce a los ecuatorianos puede ayudarme?
> 
> Si no quieres contestarme aquí en público, puedes enviarme un mensaje privado.
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.
> 
> .​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jaxxxinto said:


> Desde ya que la palabra es chucha pero dependiendo de la situacion si el personaje esta hablando con una dama o un caballero si esta contento o enojado podria variar el término o la adjetivación al término.
> O sea chucha, chuchita, chuchaza, chuchota, esa chucha, son variaciones del mismo tema.
> Exitos con el cuento.
> 
> En el norte de Ecuador tambien se usa CUCA como en Colombia.



En Canarias, *cuca* es el nombre del feliz consorte de la 'chucha', nombre que no se usa ni allí ni en la Península, donde 'chocho' no es lo más frecuente pero si lo más parecido.


----------



## Jaguar7

En Colombia: chocha, chucha, chimba, cuca, arepa, bizcocho, panocha, sapo, papo.


----------



## Bloodsun

En Argentina: concha, chucha, pochola, cachufla, y muchos más que no recuerdo ahora. *Concha* es uno de los más ordinarios, no me extrañaría escucharlo de un taxista grosero, refiriéndose a meter su artefacto en la concha de la dama. Pero, por supuesto, depende de cómo se lo use y con qué tono. Dicho de una manera menos grosera, puede usarse como interjección, igual que chucha (aunque no suena muy lindo que digamos, no como para una cena familiar). También suele ser un componente crucial de una de las puteadas (insultos) más comunes en este país: "¡la concha de tu madre!".

*Chucha* no suena tan mal por estos lares, y dudo que ningún taxista (ningún hombre, en general) pronunciase esa palabra con el sentido de vulva. Ya sé que el personaje debe ser ecuatoriano, pero si fuese argentino, recomendaría *concha*.


Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Bloodsun said:


> En Argentina: concha, chucha, pochola, cachufla, y muchos más que no recuerdo ahora. *Concha* es uno de los más ordinarios, no me extrañaría escucharlo de un taxista grosero, refiriéndose a meter su artefacto en la concha de la dama. Pero, por supuesto, depende de cómo se lo use y con qué tono. Dicho de una manera menos grosera, puede usarse como interjección, igual que chucha (aunque no suena muy lindo que digamos, no como para una cena familiar). También suele ser un componente crucial de una de las puteadas (insultos) más comunes en este país: "¡la concha de tu madre!".
> 
> *Chucha* no suena tan mal por estos lares, y dudo que ningún taxista (ningún hombre, en general) pronunciase esa palabra con el sentido de vulva. Ya sé que el personaje debe ser ecuatoriano, pero si fuese argentino, recomendaría *concha*.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ordinario para mí es cajeta. Concha lo usan hasta las chicas, no solo los taxistas groseros.

(Era sobre Ecuador la consulta, y contestamos desde todos los países... )


----------



## vante04

Aqui en uruguay es Concha y  pepa, en este momento no se me ocurre ninguna mas pero de hecho si lo hay.


----------



## vante04

También se le dice Cajeta.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

En Bolivia: cocho, sapo, concha, coño.


----------



## Serafín33

> Sin embargo, hay bastantes personas verdaderas, sin duda una gran  mayoría, que dicen "vagina" para el órgano completo, que incluye la  vulva y todo. Eso vale tanto en inglés como en español. Y casi nadie se  confunde debido a ello.


Cuando dices "bastantes personas verdaderas", ¿estás hablando de los anglohablantes? ¿Quizá hablantes de español influenciados por el inglés? Porque no, al contrario del inglés en español "vagina" se refiere únicamente a la cavidad interior.

Además hay una diferencia en el registro en que estas dos palabras, vagina y vulva, se usan en español en comparación al inglés. En inglés "vagina" con el significado de tanto el exterior como la cavidad es parte de un registro neutro, quizá hasta un poquito informal. Su uso para referirse a la cavidad únicamente es estrictamente formal/médico, al igual que la palabra "vulva" por sí misma. En español, tanto "vagina" como "vulva" son algo formales, y "vagina" se refiere únicamente a la cavidad, y "vulva" al exterior.

Me acuerdo en particular de una de las primeras veces que oí vagina usada así en inglés y que fue cuando me quedó claro que hay una importante diferencia en su uso. Estaba viendo pornografía, y en esa escena la actriz porno anglohablante abre las piernas para enseñarle la vulva a la cámara, diciéndole "_This is my vagina... Do you like my vagina?_". Este uso sería totalmente incorrecto en español, ya que vagina se refiere a la cavidad, y ella estaba simplemente enseñando la vulva.

También que quede claro que (me imagino que) la mayoría de las palabras que te han dado en este tema son sobre la vulva, no la vagina. Al menos las cuatro que te dio Ayutuxte de El Salvador sí son sobre la vulva.


----------



## Erreconerre

jaxxxinto said:


> Desde ya que la palabra es chucha pero dependiendo de la situacion si el personaje esta hablando con una dama o un caballero si esta contento o enojado podria variar el término o la adjetivación al término.
> O sea chucha, chuchita, chuchaza, chuchota, esa chucha, son variaciones del mismo tema.
> Exitos con el cuento.
> 
> En el norte de Ecuador tambien se usa CUCA como en Colombia.


 
Por aquí se conoce a los genitales fememinos como _panocha_; y panocha es el nombre de un dulce que se prepara con la caña de azúcar.
Tambié, aunque con menor frecuencia, se le llama _bizcocho;_ y bizcocho es el nombre de un pan dulce y sabroso.
El caso es que la vagina siempre se compara con lo dulce y lo sabroso.


----------



## AmpLopez

Lo peor en Argentina es decir: CONCHA. La concha de tu hermana, la concha de tu madre, etc son los insultos mas normales.


----------



## Filimer

Neqitan said:


> Me acuerdo en particular de una de las primeras veces que oí vagina usada así en inglés y que fue cuando me quedó claro que hay una importante diferencia en su uso. Estaba viendo pornografía, y en esa escena la actriz porno anglohablante abre las piernas para enseñarle la vulva a la cámara, diciéndole "_This is my vagina... Do you like my vagina?_". Este uso sería totalmente incorrecto en español, ya que vagina se refiere a la cavidad, y ella estaba simplemente enseñando la vulva.


Según los diccionarios en inglés (que, como sabemos, son muy tolerantes) _vagina_ es solo el conducto, por lo que el uso como conducto y exterior es muy informal, incluso en inglés. Por otra parte, en español el error está muy difundido. La frase "vagina afeitada" sale 1150 veces en Google y "vulva afeitada" solo 273.

Incluso, el _Diccionario de uso del español de Chile_, hecho por la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, tiene este error.

*chucha.* f. _vulgar._ Vagina.
*concha.* f. _vulgar._ Vagina.
*zorra. (1)* f. _vulgar._ Vagina. «Luego se quitó la ropa y me dijo si le quería tocar la _zorra_». (tusecreto.cl, 13.04.07).
*sapo. (2) *m. _vulgar. _Vagina. «Es verdad que le toqué el _sapo_ a la amiga de mi ex, aunque lo negué como Judas». (tusecreto.cl, 20.01.06).
*choro. (2)* m. _vulgar._ Vagina.

Compárese con el DRAE, que no comete el error (aunque en estricto rigor donde dice "vulva" debería decir "vulva y vagina").

* chucha.* *2.     * f. vulg._ Col._ y_ Perú._ *vulva.*
*concha 13.     * f. vulg. malson._ Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ *coño*      (‖ parte externa del aparato genital femenino).
*choro², ra.* *3.     * m. vulg._ Chile._ *vulva.*


----------



## cacarulo

Filimer said:


> La frase "vagina afeitada" sale 1150 veces en Google y "vulva afeitada" solo 273.


Algo similar ocurre con "vagina depilada" (9200) y "vulva depilada" (1810).
Por cierto, creo que vulva es, en general, una palabra menos conocida que vagina. Sin duda, menos usada (siempre hablo de mi región).

Y concha se puede aplicar tanto a la vulva ("una conchita depilada") como a la vagina ("una concha apretadita").


----------



## Filimer

cacarulo said:


> Y concha se puede aplicar tanto a la vulva ("una conchita depilada") como a la vagina ("una concha apretadita").


Creo que definir concha como "vulva y vagina" sería mucho más claro que "parte externa del aparato genital femenino".


----------



## Serafín33

Filimer said:


> Según los diccionarios en inglés (que, como sabemos, son muy tolerantes) _vagina_ es solo el conducto, por lo que el uso como conducto y exterior es muy informal, incluso en inglés. Por otra parte, en español el error está muy difundido. [...]


Interesantes ejemplos, "vagina depilada"... Lo que he dicho entonces vale más para mi dialecto entonces supongo.


----------



## vante04

Hola como estas? Yo he escuchado CACHUCHA haciendo referencia a la vagina.
CHUCHA (pene), de que pueblo eres? 
De dónde provienen esos términos para mencionar a nuestros órganos reproductores.
No entiendo porque desde niños siempre al pene se le dice "pito", y a la vagina "pepa", no entiendo porque se les oculta...


----------



## Cattya

vante04 said:


> Hola como estas? Yo he escuchado CACHUCHA haciendo referencia a la vagina.
> CHUCHA (pene), de que pueblo eres?
> De dónde provienen esos términos para mencionar a nuestros órganos reproductores..


Yo diría que son nombres onomatopéyicos referidos al acto sexual: como ese anuncio de sopa que hacía "chup, chup".
Chucha, chocho, cachucha, chimba....


----------



## Jonno

El DRAE da otra etimología de chocho:



> chocho1.
> (Del mozár. šóš, y este del lat. salsus, salado, por prepararse así habitualmente).



Ejem...


----------



## Aviador

Filimer said:


> Por otra parte, en español el error está muy difundido. La frase "vagina afeitada" sale 1150 veces en Google y "vulva afeitada" solo 273.
> 
> Incluso, el _Diccionario de uso del español de Chile_, hecho por la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, tiene este error. [...]
> 
> Compárese con el DRAE, que no comete el error (aunque en estricto rigor donde dice "vulva" debería decir "vulva y vagina"). [...]


Vaya, contigo Filimer ya somos cuatro los chilenos (Aviador, Vampiro, Betildus) que consideramos el uso de _vagina_ como sinónimo de _genitales femeninos externos_ o _vulva_ un error. Parece que nuestros colegios no lo hacen tan mal al momento de tratar la materias de anatomía humana.

Saludos.


----------



## utrerana

Es que vulva y vagina no son mismo. Son dos partes diferentes del aparato genital femenino, es como confundir las castañas con las almendras.
Si vas al ginecólogo te harán un reconocimiento vaginal.
En fin, evidentemente no soy chilena pero es un error confundir ambos términos.
Y dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras:
http://www.aego.es/anatomia_aparato_genital_femenino_mujer.asp
Un saludo.


----------



## anzo89

En Uruguay: concha, cotorra, almeja, la raja, pepa, cajeta, la sonrisa vertical...

Sin caer demasiado en la vulgaridad hay un chiste que conozco que dice: Cuál es el ave que vuela más alto? La cotorra de la azafata. je


----------



## Ibermanolo

En mi pueblo la palabra es choto.


----------



## claudita6

Hola,

Aquí en México también se puede decir:

Panocha (extremadamente vulgar)


----------



## claudita6

claudita6 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí en México también se puede decir:
> 
> Panocha (extremadamente vulgar)


 

También muy Nacuarrón podrías decirle "el pozole", "la pantunfla"


----------



## clares3

claudita6 said:


> Aquí en México también se puede decir:
> 
> Panocha (extremadamente vulgar)


 Y en Murcia: vulgar e inusual.


----------



## Filimer

Filimer said:


> Compárese con el DRAE, que no comete el error (aunque en estricto rigor donde dice "vulva" debería decir "vulva y vagina").
> 
> * chucha.* *2.     * f. vulg._ Col._ y_ Perú._ *vulva.*
> *concha 13.     * f. vulg. malson._ Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ *coño*      (‖ parte externa del aparato genital femenino).
> *choro², ra.* *3.     * m. vulg._ Chile._ *vulva.*


Hay varios casos en los que el DRAE pone la definición correcta: "vulva y vagina".

*coño**.** 1.     * m. malson. Vulva y vagina del aparato genital femenino.
*chichi**.** 1.     * m. vulg. *coño*      (‖ vulva y vagina).
*ura**.** 2.     * f. vulg._ NO  Arg._ Vagina, vulva.
*chocho**.* *3.     * m. vulg. *coño*      (‖ vulva y vagina).
*cuca**.** 7.     * f. coloq. *coño*      (‖ vulva y vagina).


----------



## HippoMan

Os pido perdón por haber regresado tan tarde aquí.

*Betildus* dice:



> Aún en los cuentos debería estar correcto porque a través de ellos también, en cierta forma, hay una enseñanza.
> 
> El hecho de que haya bastantes personas que lo "entiendan" y no se "confundan", lo único que demuestra es la ignorancia generalizada al respecto.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo has dado en el clavo. El personaje en mi cuenta, o sea, un taxista grosero, es alguien que demuestra la ignorancia generalizada al respeto. He querido saber cuáles palabras usaría tal persona en Ecuador.

A los demás, muchísimas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas. Han sido muy útiles.

Saludos.
.​


----------

